# Items in Download Queue Won't Download (iPad)



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

I have 2 app updates and 4 free Starbucks songs in my download queue, but it will not allow me to download.  I keep getting an error message that the iTunes store is temporarily unavailable --- but I have been able to download music, apps and podcasts without a problem.  It seems that it began when I got a message that I had 2 app updates, then I loaded the music cards and nothing would download!  Oh, and another issue, not sure if it's related, but when I try to download from the queue it asks for my password, which I type in - then it asks again.  It won't take it on the first try.

Anyone else having this issue?

Linda


----------

